# 卧鸡蛋



## yuechu

大家好！

I recently heard the following on a TV show: “我给你卧俩鸡蛋”. It sounds like the woman is offering to make food for the guest, but I couldn't find this meaning for 卧. Would anyone know exactly what 卧 means in this context?
Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

I think it is a dialect.


----------



## yuechu

Oh! I won't worry about it too much then. The 电视剧 takes place in Shanghai. Is it not 上海话 then?


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> Oh! I won't worry about it too much then. The 电视剧 takes place in Shanghai. Is it not 上海话 then?


Not really. I don't know which dialect it belongs to but it has to be regionally used.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Ovaltine888! 😀


----------



## Lamb67

把去壳的鸡蛋放到开水里煮：卧个鸡子er
Look for the entry of " wo".
Xin Hua Zi Dian online. 
To boil shelled eggs 😋
厚：渥味（味浓）another "wo" was my thought before checking the Xin Hua Zi Dian online.


----------



## ovaltine888

Lamb67 said:


> 把去壳的鸡蛋放到开水里煮：卧个鸡子er
> 
> Xin Hua Zi Dian online.
> To boil shelled eggs 😋


这算哪里的话


----------



## Lamb67

Actually a common usage at least in the North.😁
Break the eggs and boil them.
方言
〖poachedegg〗∶去壳后整个儿放在开水里煮的鸡蛋
It's the first time to know how it is spelt.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for the info, Lamb67!


----------



## SimonTsai

Lamb67 said:


> 把去壳的鸡蛋放到开水里煮 [...] Xin Hua Zi Dian online.


That's totally new to me. I was wondering, does this use of the character 臥 have anything to do with its normal, usual sense (i.e., to lie down and have a rest)?


----------



## gonecar

卧俩鸡蛋，北京话。


----------



## garbage_cnbeta

哈哈，我们老家管这个叫“跌颗鸡蛋”，来大城市不知道普通话怎么说，问同事，他告诉说是“卧鸡蛋”，后来还有人告诉我是“荷包蛋”。
我想这个“卧”应该是和“卧龙”那个“卧”一个意思，趴伏着。


----------



## 27rabbit

In my hometown, 卧 in 卧鸡蛋 is used to describe the eggs being buried by noodles. So if I am to eat instant noodles, then my mom would 给我卧一个鸡蛋.

P.S. I live in Shaanxi Province, northern China


----------



## AquisM

SimonTsai said:


> That's totally new to me. I was wondering, does this use of the character 臥 have anything to do with its normal, usual sense (i.e., to lie down and have a rest)?


讓雞蛋躺臥在開水裏煮？？ 純屬猜測。網上沒查出由來。



Lamb67 said:


> Actually a common usage at least in the North.😁


那想问一下大陆朋友，这词南方人听得懂吗？若不，怎么称呼这道菜？


----------



## SuperXW

gonecar said:


> 卧俩鸡蛋，北京话。


我好像离开北京太久了……听不懂……


----------



## Deinonychus

东北这边似乎也是会说“卧鸡蛋”，我是西北人，到东北之后第一次听到这个说法。

 As far as I know, "卧鸡蛋" is also used in Northeast China（former Manchuria). I am from the Northwest, and I never heard it until I moved to the Northeast.


----------



## SimonTsai

garbage_cnbeta said:


> 哈哈，我们老家管这个叫 “跌颗鸡蛋”，


「跌顆雞蛋」？這說法挺生動：雞蛋不小心跌進鍋子裏。「跌」這用法奇特。


> 来大城市不知道普通话怎么说，[...] 后来还有人告诉我是 “荷包蛋”。


「荷包蛋」是臺灣最常見的說法。也有人叫「太陽蛋」，但那僅限蛋黃完整的情況。「荷包蛋」熟度不一，「太陽蛋」通常半熟：筷子往「太陽」輕輕一戳，暖黃的光芒便暈了開來。

上網查了一下，「臥雞蛋」似乎比「荷包蛋」精緻一些。「荷包蛋」通常長這個樣子：





沒有湯湯水水，沒有醬汁當底；上圖的綠花椰只是為了照片好看。中式早餐店 (賣鹹豆漿油條蔥油餅那種) 荷包蛋端出來，就只有蛋，沒有蔥花，沒有肉末，要不要加醬油客人自己決定。


----------



## 27rabbit

garbage_cnbeta said:


> View attachment 71360
> 哈哈，我们老家管这个叫“跌颗鸡蛋”，来大城市不知道普通话怎么说，问同事，他告诉说是“卧鸡蛋”，后来还有人告诉我是“荷包蛋”。
> 我想这个“卧”应该是和“卧龙”那个“卧”一个意思，趴伏着。
> View attachment 71362
> View attachment 71361


在我老家我们也说跌个鸡蛋, 不过我其实并不确定是跌还是叠,我只知道读音是 die 一声

In my hometown, we call this 跌 个 鸡蛋 too, but I m not sure whether it is 跌 or 叠.


----------



## garbage_cnbeta

SimonTsai said:


> 「跌顆雞蛋」？這說法挺生動：雞蛋不小心跌進鍋子裏。「跌」這用法奇特。





27rabbit said:


> 在我老家我们也说跌个鸡蛋, 不过我其实并不确定是跌还是叠,我只知道读音是 die 一声
> 
> In my hometown, we call this 跌 个 鸡蛋 too, but I m not sure whether it is 跌 or 叠.


确实，"跌"可能是因为方言发音的问题，也有可能是"滴"，类似把一滴水滴进去，打开鸡蛋那个蛋清、蛋黄掉进去的样子。


----------



## Diurnal Animal

坐标中国北方，的确有这个说法。
Located in Northern China, we do hear 卧鸡蛋 quie often.
但我感觉像是东北那边传来的方言。
But I think it originates from north-eastern region.


----------



## lekal

山东也这么说，卧个鸡蛋。


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 「荷包蛋」是臺灣最常見的說法。也有人叫「太陽蛋」，但那僅限蛋黃完整的情況。「荷包蛋」熟度不一，「太陽蛋」通常半熟：筷子往「太陽」輕輕一戳，暖黃的光芒便暈了開來。
> 上網查了一下，「臥雞蛋」似乎比「荷包蛋」精緻一些。「荷包蛋」通常長這個樣子：
> 沒有湯湯水水，沒有醬汁當底；上圖的綠花椰只是為了照片好看。中式早餐店 (賣鹹豆漿油條蔥油餅那種) 荷包蛋端出來，就只有蛋，沒有蔥花，沒有肉末，要不要加醬油客人自己決定。


不一样吧？根据前面讨论，卧鸡蛋是水煮出来的，太阳蛋、荷包蛋，都是煎出来的，我统称为煎鸡蛋。


----------



## SimonTsai

我知道它們不一樣。因為有人的同事說，「臥雞蛋」在城裏，叫「荷包蛋」，所以我才貼文說兩三句。臺灣一般只說「煎蛋」，不會強調是雞的蛋。


----------



## ktdd

【卧】wò　〔动〕把鸡蛋打在沸水里煮：公公病了，不想吃饭，她给他～了两个鸡蛋。
【卧果儿】wò/guǒr　卧鸡蛋。因避讳说“蛋”而改说。
【卧鸡蛋】wò jīdàn　把壳儿打开，直接倒入沸水中煮：我给你把汤面里卧俩鸡蛋吧！
——《新编北京方言词典》，董树人著，商务印书馆出版，2010年11月第1版，2011年4月北京第2次印刷，ISBN 978-7-100-06639-6


----------

